# How about favorite brands of food?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm thinking about products from the grocery store..

Hummm....

Mrs Renfro's Green Salsa
Farmland Bacon
Pepperidge Farm
Krunchers Jalapeno Chips
BBQ Baked Lays


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kikkoman soy sauce
Uncle Ben's long grain rice
Land O Lakes butter 
Skippy peanut butter (chunky or smooth)
Philadelphia cream cheese
Red Gold canned tomatoes


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK I assume you mean mainstream grocery
Volpi's proscuitto and pancetta
Barilla pastas
Plugra (Keller's) butter or LOL
Alta Dena vanilla yogurt (like custard!!!)
Guinnes 
Manda meats out of La. they have another name here....
Fresh cut and Red Gold Tomatoes
Amy's pizza (hey I have 3 boys)


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Kelloges...anything...and whole milk. For after work


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mezzaluna, I am curious about your entry "Kikkoman soy sauce"

Why?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just like it. Also, it's a Wisconsin product, believe it or not, made in Walworth not far from my town. This is soybean country as well as cheese country. Bottom line is, I haven't tasted many brands but like Kikkoman best. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, let's just say what when I moved away from home years ago, my mother told me two things. 

1. Instructions on how to use a rice cooker.

2. "Never use Kikkoman."

But hey, you should support your local soy sauce!

There is a particular brand you can find in asian groceries that she used and that I use. If you're interested, I'll let you know.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Usually the less well known brands of soy sauce have more flavor. All the big US brands are made using more wheat and less soy, which is where the flavor comes from. If you can find one in the natural foods section labeled either "shoyu" or "tamari" they will be higher in quality than mass-produced varieties. Any brand imported from Japan that has bilingual labeling is probably higher in quality, too.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

California Cheese!!!!!!!!! I love cheese, all kinds of cheese. 
I made some alba truffle cheese once, about three pounds.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, yeah- Penzey's! I live about 12 minutes from their store. Am I lucky, or what? Their Dalmatian sage is out of this world. I have a bone to pick with their herbes de Provence, though. They add lavendar, and I'm not fond of that in my HDP mix. The stuff I've bought in France (which is now long gone) didn't contain lavendar, so I wonder why it's in there.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Herbes de Provence is a blend of dried herbs typical of the Provence region of France which is why recipes for it vary so widely. 

It includes savory, thyme, marjoram, rosemary and sage, and other herbs, such as oregano, fennel seed, lavender and/or basil may also be added.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Second that on Goya products, particularly the chipotle peppers (smoked jalapenos) in adobe sauce and canned black beans.

CHAOKOH canned coconut milk for your Thai curries and other coconut milk needs... tried them all twice, there's no comparison

Barilla red pepper and basil pasta sauce... you'd think it never met a jar...


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Lay's Potato Chips
Rosarita Vegetarian Refried Beans
Mi Rancho Tortillas
Native Fire Roasted Red Salsa
Republic of Tea's "Tea of Inquiry" (stupid name, but I love it)
Alvarado St. Bread
Que Pasa Corn Chips (organic and GMO free)
Kellogg's Strawberry pop tarts (no frosting!)
Eden's Pizza/Pasta Sauce (organic!)
Muir Glen's tomato products
Orville Redenbacher popcorn
Ben & Jerry's


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmmm. i like pringles - why i dont know, maybe im lame.

Kona coffee, enuff said
tahitian vanilla beans
French appelation Calvados
Sevarome hazelnut paste
Knorrs asian chicken broth (canned)
Callebaut milk choc callets
Quake II (oops)
Daves Insanity sauce 
Proper swiss emmatler cheese


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Chunky or smooth?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

We have Trader Joes in a few of the towns in connecticut, Westport,Fairfield and Darian.
Hey Shroomgirl, they make a good Pork Gyoza. $2.59 a # Pork,Cabbage,Green onion,soy,Sesame oil,salt sugar,white pepper,ginger,five spice (star anise,cinnamen,fennel,asian peppercorns and ginger)garlic. I can see some dried shrimp added...nooo problem


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I know Brooks ketchup don't know Dukes mayo.... where are they prevelant? I don't remember seeing them in La.

White Lily flour...oh my


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Dukes is huge in North Carolina. For store-bought, it IS the best!


----------



## adenoma (Aug 29, 1999)

For about the past 3 years, here in New York City we have been able to get a wonderful fresh mayonnaise from France. The brand name is DeLouis Fils and it originates in Champsac, France. It is made of all fresh ingredients and is flown in every couple of days. It comes in two versions, a plain mayonnaise, which is wonderful, and an aioli, which is absolutely superb. The price is quite reasonable, about $3.50 for a 12-ounce container. Once the plastic container is opened, it keeps for about a month in the refrigerator. For those who are near New York City, it's available at Fairway (Broadway and 74th) and Zabar's (Broadway and 80th Street). Certainly I am not denigrating Hellman's, which I often rely on, but these imported fresh versions of mayonnaise are really remarkable. I would like to hear some feedback from those who are able to find them!


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

Vann's Spices (They're outta Baltimore. Fabulous stuff and they'll ship direct, UPS. Wholesale too.)
Duke's Mayo IS the best!
Paul Prudhomme's Cajun Spice
Kahn's Liverwurst (Braunschweiger)
Jolly Ranchers Candy
Thill's Sweet & Crunchy Peanuts
Kikkoman's (Sorry, I like it too)
Barilla Pastas
Robin Hood Flour
Heinz Ketchup (especially the new green kind!)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Zapps has made it to Ft.Worth???? Aren't they great!! I was living in Baton Rouge when they opened the plant, good to see them grow.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hellman's Mayonnaise
Heinz Ketchup (green?)
Mission Flour Tortillas
Land O'Lakes Unsalted Butter


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Zapp's potato chips? Have to look for those. Sound's delicious!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dodoni Feta Cheese.

It is the best out of all the feta cheeses available in the big supermarkets today.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Real southern cured slab bacon from the DeRamus family in Booth, Alabama. They do mailorder. hint hint


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Muir Glen Organic Tomatoes especially Fire Roasted Tomatoes.

Amy's Frozen burritos and Pot Pies

Newman's Organics Pretzels

Tazo Teas esp. Zen

Trader Joes Coffees

Soy Delicious Frozen Soy dessert

Soymage Parmesan "cheese"

Kame Rice sticks and chili oil


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Kraft cheeses
Healthy Choice turkey breast
Hunts catsup
Perdue chicken products
Cattleman barbecue sauces
Starbucks coffee
Sara Lee desserts
Sweet Street desserts
Baked Lays, any flavor
Wow Doritos
Hellmas Mayo,
I haven't seen Duke's Mayo in our area in years. It was the best! It was so good you could eat it with a spoon.
Peter Pan peanut butter
Hunt's Stewed Tomatoes & the sauce
Boboli pizza crusts


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Whoops! That's Hellman's Mayo.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Yoshida
Godiva
Tillamook
Blue Heron
Harry & David's
Seattle's Best

Hmmm.... most seem to be NW companies....

 

Shimmer


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I have to start with JIF Peanut Butter
then:
Chaokoh Coconut Milk (or Thai Kitchen if I can't find Chaokoh)
Tahitian and Bourbon Vanilla Beans
Boulard Calvados (Pays d'Auge)
<the French stuff>
Knorrs Chicken Broth and
Knorrs Beef Broth (it's a paste)
Knorrs Chicken Soup
Old Bay Seasoning
Quaker Oats
Hellman's Mayo, when I haven't made my own
Lactancia Unsalted Butter
Kikkoman and/or Tamari
Heinz Ketchup
Coleman's English Powdered Mustard
Grey Poupon French Mustard
Rustichella Pasta Brand
Diamond Kosher Salt
Maldon Salt (From England)
Fleur de Sel (From France)
Sel Gris (From France)
Tellicherry (Black) Pepper (from India)
Asian Gourmet Stir-Fry Packages

I would love to try out King Arthur Flours. Not available in Canada  !!

There's much more but then, I would have to sit in front of my pantry.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Roberts American Gourmet:
Veggie Booty
Fruity Booty
Pirates Booty
Potato Flyers
Power Puffs

_yummm_

Svadhisthana


----------

